# Blue Acara or GT?



## kniesh (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello gents, I'm pretty new to these forums and i have just set up a 48"x24"x18" dedicated to a Green terror and a Blue dempsey. I couldn't find a GT anywhere and finally came across one lasdt week, anyway just thought i would ask to make sure this is a GT and not a Blue Acara as at this size I have no idea.

This little guy is the GT hopefully









Little pic of the Blood parrot, he may be moved to my 62gal if it gets too hot in there, at the moment hes the boss as hes the biggest









Frank, my little Blue Dempsy, not much more than 1"









Ok, an here is the Blue Acara i think the Gt looks too much like









Hopefully someone can identify the GT an Blue Acara as what i think they are?

Thanks Vinny

The tank has been cleaned up a lot since, i had just done a water change when some of them were taken and the splashes remain. Plus i have added alot an moved things round


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Id have to say acara but its hard to tell from that picture.


----------



## kniesh (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah sorry, havent been able to get a better pic since putting it in. I will try an get a better one and post it.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Really can't tell from the pic, once you get a better profile pic of it in the tank, it should be pretty easy.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

yea he is really tiny but i will go jd


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm not sure whish fish this is, but I am sure that I absolutely would not have my EBJD in the same tank as those two fish, especailly as a Juvie. I had three from very good stock and living with each other and no aggressive tankmates, and only 1 made it out alive. I would relocate the EBJD to a growout tank until he reaches at least 4 inches before even considering putting him with such aggressive tankmates. I'm sure you paid a lot for him, and that is why I am advising this. They are fragile, some into adulthood, and having such a young specimen with such agressive tankmates is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## kniesh (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, thanks, I will deffinately get that pic today. The GT is only about half inch bigger than the EBJD. I nearly bought an EJBD for Â£40 but about 2 weeks ago i found them for Â£10 which i thought was a bit of a good deal.

As for aggression, I have seen none at all so far. The Acara has chased the GT a couple of times but never anything serious. I bought everything very young and small to try and get lucky with the compatability as I know this size tank is at its limits with this stocking. I do have spare tanks which can be set up within minutes just incase. The Parrot is probably going to be moved to my 62gal unless everything turns out to be placid. I am keeping a very close eye on things at the moment opcorn:

As for the EBJD, nothing even looks sideways at him so far. Lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## kniesh (Jan 22, 2007)

ok guys, got a few better pics i think. plus a few random tank shots. hope this helps but I'm not very good at photography.





































Full tank shot









This actually shows the size of both fish, Frank the JD is just over an inch long so the GT is about the same. If u look close u can see my little L201, hes camera shy




































pic of my Sengals, both very small too









Thought this showed the 2 fish in question as a good comparison


----------



## toryneworld (May 24, 2008)

i've bred both acara and gt, Thay're my fave, that lil fish is definately a GT most likely male.


----------



## toryneworld (May 24, 2008)

the black bands on the fish are wider than the colorless bands in gt's, b/ acara's have equal width bands.


----------



## kniesh (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks a lot. Glad to hear that as I would have had to order one offline otherwise as nowhere seems to sell them. What I have just noticed looking at the striped bands, the GT's seem to curl off towards the tail slightly where as the Acara seems to be straight line vertically. Not sure if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

The EBJD is going to grow MUCH slower than the rest of your fish. You are going to be very, very lucky if he makes it.

Try these sites and froums for lots of info and tips from other EBJD owners:

http://www.ebjd.org/

http://bluejax.14.forumer.com/

http://www.allthingsdempsey.com/


----------

